
YouTube Should Stop Recommending Video - georgeecollins
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/youtube-should-stop-recommending-garbage-videos-to-users/
======
haspoken
Actual title on arstechnica is "YouTube should stop recommending garbage
videos to users"

~~~
bradknowles
Yes, the HN title shortening mechanism has been super shitty lately.

Most titles here on HN don’t seem to be anything remotely resembling English,
much less accurately matching what the target site actually has.

